# Innovative?? XD



## Jaz (Jan 17, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody's hedgie did what Bubby does..

He has a water bottle that points straight down with the nuzzle, rather that points outwards away from the bottle. And to get the water, he pushes it with his nose rather than using his tongue. Anybody elses's hedgies being creative like this? x3 (Also, he sneezes because he gets water up his nose!! Poor thing!)


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd be afraid he isn't getting enough water if it is always going up his nose when he goes to drink and also its not a very natural position for him. I'd give him a bowl to drink out because continually getting water in his nose can potentially cause respiratory problems if its inhaled into the lungs.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 17, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I'd be afraid he isn't getting enough water if it is always going up his nose when he goes to drink and also its not a very natural position for him. I'd give him a bowl to drink out because continually getting water in his nose can potentially cause respiratory problems if its inhaled into the lungs.


Ah, he gets plenty of water. He's always drinking and using the bathroom. And of course he licks, but he usually initiates the water-dropping with his nose. I've considered getting a water bowl, but my parents insist he's fine. Although they aren't exactly hedgehog experts.. More than likely I'll get Bubby a ceramic water bowl sometime. Might be less hygienic than a vertical one, however...


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

When I wasn't sure about switching over to water bowl from water bottle (the breeder used water bottles), I decided to use both for a few days. Well, for those few days she didn't even TOUCH the water bottle~Decision made!  The ceramic bowls are usually less than $2 and IMO are actually more hygienic becuase I have to clean it out at least once a day (sometimes more if hedge gets bits of food in it) and so she always has fresh, clean water. This is unlike a bottle where you are more likely to only clean and put new water in when it's running low. Plus I know I can't stand to get water up my nose so I can't imagine your hedgie enjoys it~who wants to feel like they're drowning?! :lol: 

So I vote for you to "splurge" on a $2 water bowl and hopefully you and Bubby will be much happier!  

~Melissa and Miss Muffet


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I highly recommend you use a water bowl as well. Chances are your hedgie will drink far more than from the bottle, which is uncomfortable to drink from (especially the way yours is angled) and can cut tongues, chip teeth, etc.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I would suggest offering both and seeing which one he prefers. I think in cases like this it is best to let the animal choose.


----------

